# Aftermarket Single Speed Transmission



## Vanadium (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Recently developed an interest in the diy ev space and looking to convert a Ford Transit van.

Has anyone been able to find other dealers/merchants that sell or design aftermarket single speed transmissions? The only I've found after a late night search was the Torque Trend's TorqueBox. It is also sold here at evtv.

I'm trying to keep some simple form of "automatic" transmission because I'm afraid of doing direct drive with the 2015-2018 Ford Transits. For the curious I'm considering using either the UQM powerphase motors or the 1PV51XX series Siemens motors.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have a friend with several new-in-the-box Borg Warner gear boxes like used in the Azure Transit Van. PM your email and I'll put you in touch if interested.

major


----------



## Vanadium (Jul 16, 2018)

I am mildly interested, however, you mentioned they are for the Azure Transit van, meaning the Azure Transit Connect; do you know if those Borg Warner gearboxes are compatible with the 2015-2018 Ford Transits? (non-Connects). Similarly is it compatible with the Siemens 1PV51XX series motors? Would I still need to get a custom motor plate adapter and/or coupling with the Borg Warner gearbox?

In any case, thanks for the offer! Being this early in my diy ev build, Ill need to think about it.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Vanadium said:


> I am mildly interested, however, you mentioned they are for the Azure Transit van, meaning the Azure Transit Connect; do you know if those Borg Warner gearboxes are compatible with the 2015-2018 Ford Transits? (non-Connects). Similarly is it compatible with the Siemens 1PV51XX series motors? Would I still need to get a custom motor plate adapter and/or coupling with the Borg Warner gearbox?
> 
> In any case, thanks for the offer! Being this early in my diy ev build, Ill need to think about it.


Unsure about vehicle compatibility. I think it does mate to Siemens. Likely need adaptor and coupling. Send email when ready. No worry. My friend has all the details. He lived near the B W factory and was friendly with plant manager. Picked up surplus when factory closed.

major


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Vanadium said:


> ... however, you mentioned they are for the Azure Transit van, meaning the Azure Transit Connect; do you know if those Borg Warner gearboxes are compatible with the 2015-2018 Ford Transits? (non-Connects).


The Transit Connect has a transversely-mounted engine and front-wheel-drive. All Transits sold in North America have a longitudinally-mounted front engine and rear-wheel-drive, so a powertrain of the Connect's configuration doesn't work in a typical regular Transit.

There have been front-wheel-drive Transit vans (not the Connect) in Europe; however, in the current generation I believe that the full-size Transit is rear-drive only (or 4WD with aftermarket conversion), while only the mid-size Transit/Tourneo and compact Transit Connect are front-wheel-drive. The chance of an easy conversion (to use a transverse transaxle in a full-size Transit) seems low.


----------

